# Misspelling in Aer Lingus Passenger Name



## Eppie (7 Jan 2008)

Hi,

I recently booked an Aer Lingus return flight to Paris, but misspelled one of the passenger names, which I have now discovered will cost me 70 euro to put right.

The mistake is the equivalent of spelling Oona instead of Oonagh.

Should I change the name or chance it?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2008)

Search for previous threads on erroneous names on tickets and what people did. Are you sure that they will definitely charge you to correct the name? Some people reported that some airlines (including _Ryanair_ - not sure about _AL_) changed such details for free. Some people didn't bother getting the name changed and travelled anyway without hassle but there may be a risk involved in doing this.


----------



## TDON (7 Jan 2008)

I'd 2nd Clubman's advice. Previously Aer Lingus have spelt my name wrong, which actually meant not just a different person, but a different gender.  

When tickets came out it was too close to the flight to change and I decided, not to draw attention to it. Nothing was ever said to me AND this was a flight to the USA


----------



## Eppie (7 Jan 2008)

Hmm I'll do a bit of research so.  Saw something interesting which said it didn't matter if it was out by less than three letters so will look into that - thanks.


----------



## John Rambo (7 Jan 2008)

The most relevant thread I remember about this was one where the poster just rang Ryanair up and they changed it for free...if Ryanair will do it for free it's a good bet anyone will. The last thing I would do is just show up, especially if you're going to the States.Silas Marner's Eppie?


----------



## Eppie (28 Jan 2008)

It's only to Brussels so it might be ok.  Silas Marner is right!


----------



## Eppie (12 Feb 2008)

Just to let you all know, I didn't change the name and there was no hassle at all at either of the airports, they didn't even ask.


----------



## Alias (12 Feb 2008)

Recently travelled (to Switzerland) with a friend who's ticket said Chris and the passport said Christopher, no one mentioned it at all.


----------

